# Possible new aire at Venelles near Aix-en-Provence



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Evening All,
Having had the pleasure of quite a few trips to Aix over the past 3 years, I have noticed that there are really only 2 campsites available.....and no aires at all (discounting the autoroutes...).

For the last year, Flo and I have been overnighting in the town centre car park at a nearby small town of Venelles, just north of Aix. Primarily this enables us to visit with Flo's son who lives there with his father whilst he finishes his school exams.

We were directed to this spot by the local police who found us on a nearby aire on the autoroute to Gap and advised against over-nighting on it. The car park in Venelles is just next to the town police station - secure (as can be!!).

ANYHOW: the reason for my post is that I am considering writing to the local Mairie to ask if they would consider installing an Aire du Camping Cars in this car park, and I wanted to be able to provide evidence that it would prove popular with visitors to Aix, but provide income in the town of Venelles itself. The town is a typical small Provencal town with the usual local shops and saturday market, but not geared to tourists. In my view, pretty quiet and pleasant with a couple of good restaurants. We have never been disturbed whilst overnighting there, and there is a good bus service into Aix.

I would very much welcome your feedback on this idea, as if I can present a case to them that it would benefit the town, they might just go for it. I have calculated that there would be enough space for 5 or 6 'vans without comprimising the day to day use of the car park.

My wife, Flo, will be able to put the argument across in French, so that shouldnt be an issue!!!!

Look forward to reading your thoughts................................

Carl and Flo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A quick bump for you Carl & Flo :wink: 

The more aires the merrier as far as I'm concerned, especially in the areas where they are a bit thin on the ground. 

We use aires all the time when in France, so if we we're visiting the area then we'd certainly use it. Well done for taking up the initiative and look forward to seeing a new entry in the MHF database in the near future  

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've just had another thought, it might give your application more clout if you supply a few references about installing aires and a list of a few companies which might might help make their job a bit easier. 
I knew these bookmarks would come in handy one day :lol:

http://xavier.larquet.free.fr/cc/index.php?rubrique=CC&page=AIRESERVNAV#top

http://www.aireservices.com/

http://www.walther-fr.com/

http://flotbleu.com/

Pete


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for those Pete, damn good idea....

Will keep you posted as to progress.
carl


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

maybe it would be helpful to involve the folks from Campingcar-Infos?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

